# Astrosfigologia



## Bruja (25 Settembre 2007)

Il lato oscuro dello Zodiaco!

Astrologia tradizionale
......................................
Segno                     Elemento             Qualità               Polarità

ARIETE                    Fuoco                  Cardinale           Maschile
TORO                      Terra                   Fissa                  Femminile
GEMELLI                  Aria                     Mutevole            Maschile
CANCRO                 Acqua                  Cardinale           Femminile
LEONE                     Fuoco                  Fissa                 Maschile
VERGINE                 Terra                   Mutevole            Femminile
BILANCIA                Aria                     Cardinale          Maschile
SCORPIONE             Acqua                  Fissa                 Femminile
SAGITTARIO            Fuoco                  Mutevole           Maschile
CAPRICORNO           Terra                  Cardinale           Femminile
ACQUARIO               Aria                    Fissa                 Maschile
PESCI                      Acqua                 Mutevole            Femminile



L'amara verità  
......................

Segno                   Elemento                 Qualità                  Polarità

ARIETE                  Egoista                    Prepotente            Aggressivo
TORO                    Ostinato                   Cocciuto               Manipolatore
GEMELLI                Volubile                   Contraddittorio      Aggressivo
CANCRO                Umorale                  Prepotente            Manipolatore
LEONE                    Egoista                    Cocciuto               Aggressivo
VERGINE                Ostinato                  Contraddittorio      Manipolatore
BILANCIA               Volubile                   Prepotente            Aggressivo
SCORPIONE            Umorale                  Cocciuto               Manipolatore
SAGITTARIO           Egoista                   Contraddittorio       Aggressivo 
CAPRICORNO         Ostinato                   Prepotente            Manipolatore
ACQUARIO             Volubile                    Cocciuto               Aggressivo
PESCI                     Umorale                  Contraddittorio      Manipolatore


............................................................................................................

E questa è la prefazione!

Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Settembre 2007)

ARIETE Egoista Prepotente Aggressivo




cazzata, un poco.


----------



## Lettrice (25 Settembre 2007)

*CANCRO Umorale Prepotente Manipolatore vero 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


----------



## Bruja (25 Settembre 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> *CANCRO Umorale Prepotente Manipolatore vero
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Lo sapevo che per te erano complimenti!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Bruja (25 Settembre 2007)

*Micio*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> ARIETE Egoista Prepotente Aggressivo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Insomma Arietina anomala??!!  Dai tempo al tempo....  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Bruja (25 Settembre 2007)

*Non che mi vada meglio....*

CAPRICORNO  
Ostinato ... un pochino lo ammetto
Prepotente.... può essere, ma di rado
Manipolatore..... qualche volta sì, quando ci vuole ci vuole!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (25 Settembre 2007)

*Io...*

BILANCIA Volubile Prepotente Aggressivo

Yes Yes Yes (ma sono taaaanto doooolceeeee)

Bacio!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Settembre 2007)

*...ma vi sembra?*

*LEONE Egoista Cocciuto Aggressivo*

*Ma chi? 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


----------



## Bruja (25 Settembre 2007)

*vedi l'altra faccia della medaglia*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *LEONE Egoista Cocciuto Aggressivo*
> 
> *Ma chi?
> 
> ...


 
Sei giustamente egoista per la tua vita
Abbastanza cocciuta da aver tenuto duro spesso ad oltranza
Aggressiva può significare anche mettere qualcuno di fronte ad una decisione in modo definitivo......
Comunque non è che il Leone sia proprio un segno da agnellino pasquale....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (25 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sei giustamente egoista per la tua vita
> Abbastanza cocciuta da aver tenuto duro spesso ad oltranza
> Aggressiva può significare anche mettere qualcuno di fronte ad una decisione in modo definitivo......
> Comunque non è che il Leone sia proprio un segno da agnellino pasquale....
> ...


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sei giustamente egoista per la tua vita
> Abbastanza cocciuta da aver tenuto duro spesso ad oltranza
> Aggressiva può significare anche mettere qualcuno di fronte ad una decisione in modo definitivo......
> Comunque non è che il Leone sia proprio un segno da agnellino pasquale....
> ...


 
Sono del Leone.... Egoista?? Cocciuta?? Aggressiva???
Egoista quando si tratta di non farmi mettere i piedi in testa.
Tastarda quando sono certa di avere ragione.
Aggressiva con chi è ingiusto.
Per il resto generosissima, dolcissima, intelligentissima....issima insomma!!!!
Evviva la modestia!


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (25 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ARIETE Egoista Prepotente Aggressivo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quoto !!!

Noi Arieti siamo tanto tanto buonini


----------



## Iago (25 Settembre 2007)

*azz...*



Bruja ha detto:


> CAPRICORNO
> Ostinato ... un pochino lo ammetto
> Prepotente.... può essere, ma di rado
> Manipolatore..... qualche volta sì, quando ci vuole ci vuole!!!
> ...



...abbiamo anche lo stesso segno? ...un'altra coincidenza!


----------



## Lettrice (25 Settembre 2007)

*Bruja*



Bruja ha detto:


> Lo sapevo che per te erano complimenti!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


che dire...


----------



## Mari' (25 Settembre 2007)

GEMELLI                Volubile                   SI 
Contraddittorio      NO  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   mi piace capire fino a fondo le cose

Aggressivo Quando e' proprio necessario


----------



## Nobody (26 Settembre 2007)

SCORPIONE Umorale Cocciuto Manipolatore.

Vale solo il primo dei tre...non sono nè testardo nè tantomeno manipolatore.


----------



## Bruja (26 Settembre 2007)

*fabrizio*



fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Quoto !!!
> 
> Noi Arieti siamo tanto tanto buonini


Gli Arieti spesso sono dei dormiglioni..... è per questo che dite che siete buonini.... chi dorme non fa danno? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Bruja (26 Settembre 2007)

*Iago*



Iago ha detto:


> ...abbiamo anche lo stesso segno? ...un'altra coincidenza!


 
Che tipo di coincidenza?? Positiva o negativa??  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Bruja (26 Settembre 2007)

*m.m.*



moltimodi ha detto:


> SCORPIONE Umorale Cocciuto Manipolatore.
> 
> Vale solo il primo dei tre...non sono nè testardo nè tantomeno manipolatore.


Cocciuto lo sei, nonostante i buoni consigli,  non ti togli quel cappello da una vita!!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Sul manipolatore non metto bocca, ma certo che un uomo di solito è per definizione un manipolatore...  sai un po' come quel detto arabo che suggerisce di picchiare la moglie ad ogni ritorno del marito.... lui non sa perchè ma lei lo sa eccome!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Credo sia una cretinata ma, per equità ce ne teniamo una al maschile ed una al femminile!
Bruja


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (26 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Gli Arieti spesso sono dei dormiglioni..... è per questo che dite che siete buonini.... chi dorme non fa danno?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non lo so.......io dormo poco.


----------



## Nobody (27 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Cocciuto lo sei, nonostante i buoni consigli, non ti togli quel cappello da una vita!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non è vero, ogni tanto lo lavo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Arabo? Io lo conoscevo cinese...vedi, le sane buone abitudini sono diffuse in tutto il mondo


----------



## Bruja (28 Settembre 2007)

*m.m.*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Non è vero, ogni tanto lo lavo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No comment!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Grande82 (28 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> CAPRICORNO
> Ostinato ... un pochino lo ammetto
> Prepotente.... può essere, ma di rado
> Manipolatore..... qualche volta sì, quando ci vuole ci vuole!!!
> ...


----------



## Bruja (28 Settembre 2007)

*Adesso il "segno" contro....*

Passiamo alle dolenti note segno per segno.....


ARIETE

E' il segno degli scultori, dei guerrafondai, dei poliziotti tosti, degli atleti, dei difensori della pace e dei rapinatori di banche.
Avete più sangue freddo di un funambolo con una gamba sola.
Siete implacabile quando perseguite uno scopo.
Se lo Scorpione volesse pungervi, una frecciata bne piazzata della vostra lòingua gli brucerà la coda. 
Cancro e Pesci si faranno piccolo piccoli. Toro, Vergine e Capricorno impareranno cos'è la tattica della terra bruciata.
La vostra abilità nell'indirizzare i Gemelli e l'Acquario in zone rarefatte avrà il risultato di lasciarli sfiatati.  E quando ingiungerete all'indecisa bilancia di prendere una posizione, la vedrete implorare dilazioni improbabili.
Con il Leone ed il Sagittario vi intendete benissimo e raramente vi scontrate.
Il vostro motto è "chi non risica non rosica"!!

Arieti teste calde:

Attila
Otto von Bismarck
Lucrezia Borgia
Casanova
Butch Cassidy
William Shatner (Kirk)
Rossella O'Hara


----------



## Grande82 (28 Settembre 2007)

CAPRICORNO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Settembre 2007)

Voglio LEONE!!!!!


----------



## Bruja (28 Settembre 2007)

*Va bene.....*



Grande82 ha detto:


> CAPRICORNO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


CAPRICORNO

Saturno lo governa, e lui non ha una vita ma una carriera.
Della capra ha la pulsione ossessiva, la metà pesce è la natura emotiva. Ma al contrario di altri segni non è un lacrimoso, e cerca di soffocare le le emozioni avendo per queste la considerazion che ha il lupo per gli agnelli.
Spesso ignora i suoi bisogni emozionali e spirituali per i beni materiali, ma a volte è capace di grandezza assoluta.
Nasce con il gene di "E' tutto qui?", è alla continua ricerca di altre ragioni, altre cause. 
Provate a litigarci! e riuscite a dimostrargli che ha torto, quindi aspettatevi una telefonata notturna in cui vi chiede di approfondire l'argomento.
Ricco o povero veste in maniera impeccabile.
Non è facile farli arrabbiare perchè tengono conto della convenienza di discutere con chi stabiliscono non valga il litigio.
La volontà è di ferro, il solo vero ostacolo è il suo segno stesso, i nobili del segno si considerano talmente di sangue blu da seguire la leggenda che un avo intinse la penna d'oca nel proprio sangue per siglare un trattato di alleanza
Il Capricorno ama gli applausi come il Leone, ma se per il Leone sono di adorazione, lui li vive come conferma.
La filosofia dei grandi Capricorni è "Fai fuori quello che non puoi comprare"...
E' il segno dei magnati, dei Papi, dei killer, nelle discussioni sono ossi duri. Non ha pazienza per le stravaganze dell'Ariete e del Sagittario, anche se dovete dare calci controllate sempre di avere fatto la pedicure di fresco. Se il belligerante Leone insidia la vostra autorità, lo afferrate per la collottola e lo piazzate a distanza di sicurezza. I segni d'acqua, Pesci e Cancro sanno istintivamente chi comanda, e giustamente evitano discussioni. Lo Scorpione estremista, annaspa in cerca d'aria sotto il tacco della verità di Saturno. Gemelli, Bilancia ed Acquario si scatenano parossistici contro il comportamento implacabile del Capricorno. Con Toro e Vergine si scontra raramente.
La sua filosofia è "se non con me, difficilmente senza di me.." che si fonda su una preveggenza statistica.

Capricorni impositivi...

Mao Tse Tung
Marlene Dietrich
Hermann Goring
Ava Gardner
Linda Lovelace (Gola profonda)
Gipsy Rose Lee (inventò lo strep-tease)
Elvis Presley
Isaac Newton
J.D.Salinger


----------



## Grande82 (28 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> CAPRICORNO
> 
> Saturno lo governa, e lui non ha una vita ma una carriera.
> 
> ...
















direi che le mie considerazioni nel testo sono alquanto chiare, no?


----------



## Bruja (28 Settembre 2007)

*ok*



giusy79 ha detto:


> Voglio LEONE!!!!!


 
LEONE

Il Leone è il segno della creativotà e del sesso; è generoso, elegante, fiero, spesso leale. Però è anche prepotente, pretende adorazione o ossequio e tende a dare ordini.
Spesso è chiassoso, invadenti, a volte silenzioso e scaltro. E' il segno della teatralità, sempre alla ricerca di attenzione, a volte soffocano l'allegria per troppo eliocentrismo.
Non esistono Leoni timidi, al massimo sono di quando in quando riservati.
Quantdo sono infelici vanno in giro a ruggire rendendo gli altri incerti si come prenderli.
Sono nati con il bisogno della soddisfazione immediata, e questo tende ad offuscare la capacità di tenere in giusta considerazione il valore di coltivare un'idea o una relazione.
Se qualcuno l'ha vinta, lo guarderà in silenzio, poi si intanerà nell'ombra per sferrare il prossimo attacco.
E' il primo ad aiutare amici e parenti in difficoltà, ma sarà anche il primo ad annunciare quanto sia stato generoso da parte sua.
Quando sale in ascensore si mette vicino alla porta e preme i bottoni per tutti. Al supermercato spiega agli altri come riempire i sacchetti.
E' il segno degli insegnanti, dei lottatori, dei parrucchieri, degli attori, ed alle feste sono quelli che lanciano le iniziative ed i giochi di società.  Non sopporta la solitudine, la natura è istrionica e mal sopportate di essere una persona qualunque.
Redarguisce tutti, famiglia, amici, cane... se viene contraddetto tende ad incenerire, grazie al cielo con lo sguardo.   Siccome pensa di sè che è tranquillo, freddo e padrone di sè... la farà poagare a chiunque dica il contrario.
E' quello che dopo un'avventura racconta agli amici cose da mille e una notte e loro, conoscendolo sopportano per evitare ulteriori lungaggini oltre il racconto!! Quello che non sapete eè che sperano che la leggenda metropolitane dei coccodrilli nelle fogne sperano sia vera ed uno esca dal vostro cesso!!
Ha un rapporto conflittuale col denaro, nel senso che gli scappa spesso...
é un leader ma spesso non sa dove è diretto e si trascina tutti dietro senza meta.
E' vitakle, sincero, indipendente tuttavia ha tanti vizi quante sono le virtù.
Nel frattempo chi litiga con lui dovrà fare sempre i conto con il Re della foresta.
Una zampata poderosa ferma la carica del Toro, la Vergine per istinto abbassa la testa, scuote il Capricorno prendendolo per il collo fino a fargli cedere le ginocchia. Ha un gusto felino per il cibo che arriva dal mare., e lo scintillìo di una zanna spedirà i Pesci petulanti in fondo agli abissi. Se il Cancro azzarda un morso con una chela lo terrà per merenda.
Il pungiglione tetro dello Scorpione non sgonfia né l'indole solare né l'ego.
I segni d'aria, Gemelli, Acquario e Bilancia indipendentemente da quanto facciano o soffrano non gli scompigliano neppure la criniera.
Con i segni di fuoco, Ariete e Sagittario si scontra raramente.
La filofofia è "impegnarsi sodo e giocare duro..."    La vita va vissuta al massimo e se ne infischia di chi dice il contrario. E' un gaudente e lascia agli altrti conservare i tagliandi di sconti e promozioni per i momenti difficili.  Se diventa ricco è perchè ha vinto un milione di dollari a Las Vegas o ha ereditato, raramente ha imperi imprenditoriali, è troppo preso a vivere per sprecare tempo chiuso in un ufficio.
Se è un capufficio (capita) è il più arrogante dei dirigenti, e per raggiungere risultati non lesina trucchi.
A meno di non usare la frusta, come uscire vivi e domare il prepotente Re dei segni? Basterà un po' di adulazione... alla fine è sempre un gattone sornione. Alla disperata siate indifferenti ai loro ruggiti!

Leo felix

Fidel Castro
Carl Gustav Jung
Alfred Hitchcock
Monica Lewinsky
Madonna
Slobodan Milosevic
Mick Jagger
Danielle Steel (scrittrice rosa)
Mata-Hari


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Settembre 2007)

Ma no, non sono così male!!!!


----------



## Bruja (28 Settembre 2007)

*Chiarimento*

Non è che i segni siano tutti fetenti e dannati, ma questa è la visuale "ALTRA FACCIA DELLA MEDAGLIA" che spesso si tende a mettere sottotono.
Direi che alla fine è più divertente che interessarsi delle qualità...... come si dice, sono solo i difetti ad essere creativi e personalizzati!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


p.s. siccome è una faticaccia, non posto tutti i segni subito, aspetto richieste....


----------



## Grande82 (28 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non è che i segni siano tutti fetenti e dannati, ma questa è la visuale "ALTRA FACCIA DELLA MEDAGLIA" che spesso si tende a mettere sottotono.
> Direi che alla fine è più divertente che interessarsi delle qualità...... come si dice, sono solo i difetti ad essere creativi e personalizzati!!!
> 
> 
> ...


bru, ti adoro!
L'astrologia per me segue un principio: non è vero, ma ci credo.... e alla fine io sono un capricorno fatto e finito!!!! E visto che anche tu mi sei sorella in astri ti abbraccio!


----------



## Bruja (28 Settembre 2007)

*Grande82*



Grande82 ha detto:


> bru, ti adoro!
> L'astrologia per me segue un principio: non è vero, ma ci credo.... e alla fine io sono un capricorno fatto e finito!!!! E visto che anche tu mi sei sorella in astri ti abbraccio!


 
Accetto l'abbraccio di sorellanza, ma prego, mantenere le distanze !!! Sempre Capricorni siamo..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








































Bruja


----------



## Grande82 (28 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Accetto l'abbraccio di sorellanza, ma prego, mantenere le distanze !!! Sempre Capricorni siamo.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e l'un l'altro i piedi in testa ci mettiamo!


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Settembre 2007)

*Visto che...*

...di astrosfigologia si parla rispondete a questo piccolo test se vi va:

*1)* Quale è tra questi il tuo colore preferito: rosso, nero, blu, verde o giallo? 
*2)* Quale è la iniziale del tuo nome?
*3)* In che mese sei nato?
*4)* Quale colore preferisci, il nero o il bianco?
*5)* Scrivi il nome di una persona del tuo stesso sesso.
*6)* Preferisci la California o la Florida?
*7)* Preferisci il mare o il lago?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> ...di astrosfigologia si parla rispondete a questo piccolo test se vi va:
> 
> *1)* Quale è tra questi il tuo colore preferito: rosso, nero, blu, verde o giallo?
> *2)* Quale è la iniziale del tuo nome?
> ...



Rosso
E
agosto
julia
california
mare
 
??????


----------



## Grande82 (28 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> ...di astrosfigologia si parla rispondete a questo piccolo test se vi va:
> 
> *1)* Quale è tra questi il tuo colore preferito: rosso, nero, blu, verde o giallo?
> *2)* Quale è la iniziale del tuo nome?
> ...


1)blu
2)L
3)gennaio
4)bianco
5)Sara
6)California
7)mare!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bruja (28 Settembre 2007)

*.*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> ...di astrosfigologia si parla rispondete a questo piccolo test se vi va:
> 
> *1)* Quale è tra questi il tuo colore preferito: rosso, nero, blu, verde o giallo?
> *2)* Quale è la iniziale del tuo nome?
> ...


1) Nero
2) G
3) Gennaio
4) Nero
5) Cinzia
6) Florida
7) parimerito, se insisti.... il lago


----------



## @lex (28 Settembre 2007)

fedifrago for president!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Rosso
> E
> agosto
> julia
> ...


 
1.*ROSSO* - Sei una persona molto all'erta e la tua vita è piena di amore.

2.C'è molto amore ed amicizia nella tua vita e la cosa più sicura e che tu abbia in mente un progetto in questo ambito. 

3.Ti innamorerai inaspettatamente di una persona che ti è molto vicina. 


4. ?

5. Questa è una delle tue migliori amiche

6. Ti piace l'avventura e ti stimolano le sfide.


7. sei una persona molto spontanea.


Ohhh...ambasciator...


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> 1)blu
> 2)L
> 3)gennaio
> 4)bianco
> ...


 
1.*BLU - Sei una persona molto rilassata, pero ti piace divertirti pazzamente.

*
2.Generalmente ti diverti un sacco e la tua vita sentimentale fiorisce spesso. 

3.Quest'anno sarà molto bello e scoprirai che una persona che non avresti mai pensato e’ innamorata di te.



4. Avrai un amico che ti confiderà tutto e si preoccuperà per te.


5. Questa è una delle tue migliori amiche

6. Ti piace l'avventura e ti stimolano le sfide.


7. sei una persona molto spontanea.

Idem come sopra!


----------



## Bruja (28 Settembre 2007)

*Feddy*

Stai molto attento a quello che andrai a dirmi!!!!  Ho appena sentito la Badessa....
Vedi tu!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> 1) Nero
> 2) G
> 3) Gennaio
> 4) Nero
> ...


 
1.*NERO* - Sei una persona conservatrice e molto aggressiva*.*


2.C'è molto amore ed amicizia nella tua vita e la cosa più sicura e che tu abbia in mente un progetto in questo ambito. . 

3.Quest'anno sarà molto bello e scoprirai che una persona che non avresti mai pensato e’ innamorata di te.



4. La tua vita cambierà, e sebbene in questo momento ti appaia terribile sarà poi la cosa migliore che ti possa capitare

5. Questa è una delle tue migliori amiche

6. Sei una persona che preferisce rilassarsi e distrarsi con tranquillità


7. Sei una persona che si compiace delle sue amicizie e storie d'amore e che e molto conservatrice.


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Stai molto attento a quello che andrai a dirmi!!!! Ho appena sentito la Badessa....
> Vedi tu!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 
...azzz... non vale!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ho letto dopo!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Ma il pericolo è il mio mestiere!!


----------



## Bruja (28 Settembre 2007)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> 1.*NERO* - Sei una persona conservatrice e molto aggressiva*.*
> 
> 
> 2.C'è molto amore ed amicizia nella tua vita e la cosa più sicura e che tu abbia in mente un progetto in questo ambito. .
> ...


Mi hai dato della conservatrice due volte.....mi dici che quest'anno avrò un sacco di grattacapi e poi pretendi che non sia aggressiva?  Ti va bene che per gli amici rovescerei la barca di Caronte !!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (28 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> ...di astrosfigologia si parla rispondete a questo piccolo test se vi va:
> 
> *1)* Quale è tra questi il tuo colore preferito: rosso, nero, blu, verde o giallo?
> *2)* Quale è la iniziale del tuo nome?
> ...


 
Ecchime 
1) Rosso
2)K
3)Giugno
4)Bianco
5)Lorena
6)Californi
7)Mare


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> *Mi hai dato della conservatrice due volte*.....mi dici che quest'anno avrò un sacco di grattacapi e poi pretendi che non sia aggressiva? Ti va bene che per gli amici rovescerei la barca di Caronte !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


L'oracolo lo dice...!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Ma che, ti conosce?!?!?


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ecchime
> 1) Rosso
> 2)K
> 3)Giugno
> ...


 
1.*ROSSO* - Sei una persona molto all'erta e la tua vita è piena di amore.

2.C'è molto amore ed amicizia nella tua vita e la cosa più sicura e che tu abbia in mente un progetto in questo ambito. 

3.Avrai una storia d'amore che durerà poco però ricorderai tali momenti molto a lungo. (APU!?!? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )



4. Avrai un amico che ti confiderà tutto e si preoccuperà per te

5. Questa è una delle tue migliori amiche

6. Ti piace l'avventura e ti stimolano le sfide.

7. sei una persona molto spontanea. (troppo?!?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   )


----------



## Lettrice (28 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> 1.*ROSSO* - Sei una persona molto all'erta e la tua vita è piena di amore.
> 
> 2.C'è molto amore ed amicizia nella tua vita e la cosa più sicura e che tu abbia in mente un progetto in questo ambito.
> 
> ...


E' VERO LA MIA E' PIENA DI AMMORE 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Dubito sara' Apu 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ma cos'e' che vuoi dire con quel troppo 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Pero' la 5 e' vera


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E' VERO LA MIA E' PIENA DI AMMORE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'O sai, 'o sai..ehhh, l'irruenza di sta gioventù!


----------



## Lettrice (30 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> 'O sai, 'o sai..ehhh, l'irruenza di sta gioventù!


CONTINUO A NON CAPIRE


----------



## leone73 (30 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Il lato oscuro dello Zodiaco!
> 
> Astrologia tradizionale
> ......................................
> ...



d'accordo sul capricorno -Ostinato Prepotente Manipolatore.

adesso posso confermare il carattere della mia ex


----------



## Old Giusy (30 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> ...di astrosfigologia si parla rispondete a questo piccolo test se vi va:
> 
> *1)* Quale è tra questi il tuo colore preferito: rosso, nero, blu, verde o giallo?
> *2)* Quale è la iniziale del tuo nome?
> ...


 
1) rosso
2) G
3) agosto
4) bianco
5) Maria
6) California
7) Lago


----------



## leone73 (30 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *LEONE Egoista Cocciuto Aggressivo*
> 
> *Ma chi?
> 
> ...


ti sembrerà strano M MAIENTE DI TUTTO QUESTO t'assicuro, anzi il contrario, nel mio caso queste caratteristiche sarebbero da attribuire al capricorno


----------



## Old Giusy (30 Settembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> 1) rosso
> 2) G
> 3) agosto
> 4) bianco
> ...


----------



## Bruja (30 Settembre 2007)

*Continua...........*

TORO:

Tradizionalmente viene descritto tenace, perspicace, parsimonioso. E' spesso eccellente cuoco. Tendenzialmente tranquillo, quasi placido, ha un lato oscuro nell'aggressività.
Quanto inizia "la carica" ha uno sguardo torvo, gli occhi velati, la mascella si contrae. Alcunio inconsapevolmente abbassano la testa e vi guardano proprio come fanno i tori prima di caricarvi.
Il Toro è governato da Venere, questa ragazzaccia che gli conferisce un appetito insaziabile. I Tori non hanno mai abbastanza approvazione, beni, cibo, riposo o sesso.
Il Toro è istintuale e poco razionale, e spesso nasce senza il gene per la considerazione altrui. Se è convinto di qualcosa inutile discutere, meglio aspettare tempi migliori tanto anche se dimostraste la fondatezza della vostra opinione, il Toro sbatterà gli occhioni guardandovi come se parlaste una lingua sconosciuta.
Si fa strada nella vita senza pestare piedi altrui a patto che riconoscano la sua supremazia. A volte turba equilibri fra gli amici, la famiglia, il lavoro per vedere chi sta dalla sua parte; le ire sono scoppiettanti ma passano subito tanto che si meravigliano se gli altri non hanno voglia di parlargli dopo un uragano litigioso.
In amore è delicato come il trapano di un dentista. Può perdere la testa per una persona ma passato l'ardore ed avuto quel che voleva, si placa alla svelta.  Praticamente il partner ansima ancora che lui russa già!
Il Toro è il segno degli scrittori, degli artisti, dei dittatori, deoi procuratori e dei giudici. Hanno fama di essere ottusi, ma è solo un trucco, capiscono tutto benissimo, sol che non gliene frega niente di quello che pensano gli altri. La loro forza risiede nel fato che non hanno bisogno dell'approvazione di terzi.
Sono i pantofolai dello Zodiaco, gli basta abbassare la testa e resistere ad oltranza bovinamente ed i segni d'Acqua, Pesci e Cancro, capitoleranno. Lo Scorpione potrebbe cercare guerra ma teme la loro rabbia selvaggia una volta scatenata.
Ariete, Leone e Sagittario, eruttano lava e zolfo, ma la natura terrigna del Toro resisterà finchè saranno ridotti a un mucchio di cenere. Il volatile trio Gemelli, Bilancia e Acquario, per capirli discuteranno provocando solo un fastidioso ronzio alle orecchie. Con i compagni di terra Vergine e Capricorno si scontrano poco.
La filosofia è "quello che è risparmiato è guadagnato". Non sono interessati ai misteri dell'Universo, se ne occupano abbastanza gli altri, loro sono impegnati a fare soldi ed accumulare beni.
Il Toro non molla.... quando Elisabetta II raggiun se l'età idonea a ritirarsi, tutti si chiesero se non avesse abdicato a favore di Carlo a causa degli scandali amorosi che travolsero la Coerte, se volete crederlo accomodatevi, la realtà è che sul trono d'Inghilterra c'è un Toro.... e schiodarlo sarà un'impresa in cui avrà successo forse il Padreterno. 
Come sopravvivere ad un Toro? Siate gentile, imparate a mentire bonariamente, ascoltateli, a loro basta l'attenzione, e per questa sono spesso disposti a mantenervi agli studi, a casa, altrove.... leggi genitori, coniugi, fratelli maggiori, nonni!

Tori celebri

Oliver Cromwell
Calamity Jane
Soren Kierkegaard
Fred Astaire
Rudolf Hess
Hirohito
Ho Chi Minh
Maximilien Robespierre
Karl Marx
Khomeini
Saddam Hussein
Elisabetta II
e....Homer Simpson


----------



## leone73 (30 Settembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Sono del Leone.... Egoista?? Cocciuta?? Aggressiva???
> Egoista quando si tratta di non farmi mettere i piedi in testa.
> Tastarda quando sono certa di avere ragione.
> Aggressiva con chi è ingiusto.
> ...


brava !!!!pure io sono così  e sono leone ascedente leone, solo che in certi casi ho ceduto troppo  , per amore


----------



## Fedifrago (30 Settembre 2007)

*CHE VUOI CHE TI DICA?*



Lettrice ha detto:


> CONTINUO A NON CAPIRE


MANCO IO!


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Settembre 2007)

e io da mo'...


----------



## Lettrice (30 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> MANCO IO!


----------



## Bruja (30 Settembre 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


>


Senti, ma almeno hai pagato la tassa sullo sfruttamento elettorale degli animali da compagnia??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## leone73 (1 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma no, non sono così male!!!!


nemmeno io, mi pare eccessivo!!!!


----------



## Grande82 (1 Ottobre 2007)

*leone*

guarda che era un'esagerazione.... se guardi bene nessun segno è risparmiato! E comunque anche volendo mica i capricorno ce le possono avere tutte! Un pò ciascuno! (come sono generosa!!!)


----------



## leone73 (1 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> ...di astrosfigologia si parla rispondete a questo piccolo test se vi va:
> 
> *1)* Quale è tra questi il tuo colore preferito: rosso, nero, blu, verde o giallo?
> *2)* Quale è la iniziale del tuo nome?
> ...




Blu
A
Agosto
Nero
Antonio
California
mare


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> giusy79 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > 1) rosso
> ...


----------



## leone73 (1 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> giusy79 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > 1.*ROSSO* - Sei una persona molto all'erta e la tua vita è piena di amore.
> ...


----------



## Bruja (1 Ottobre 2007)

*io proseguo...*

GEMELLI

Convenzionalmente i Gemelli sono ammaliatori, versatili, intelligenti, degli instancabili anoimali sociali.
La verità è che ad avere a che fare con un Gemelli è come essere ospiti fissi del Cappellaio Matto.
I Gemelli non sono intellettuali, ma scaltri, non filosofi ma truffatori dalla parlantina sciolta. L'idea che ha un Gemelli del successo è quella di essere sempre inviatto nei party o nei luoghi esclusivi per dire "io c'ero".  Ditegli che andate dal Parrucchiere di Madonna e vi sarete assicurati la loro attenzione continua.
Il Gemelli è caparbio ma non indipendente; è superficiale. Cerca la libertà ma una libertà adolescenziale. E' troppo occupato a ribellarsi per ascoltare un altro punto di vista. Non è nato con il gene dell'obiettività quindi considera infondata qualunque opinione divergente dalla sua.
Mettetevi a discutere con uno di loro e subirete un interrogatorio che farebbe crollare anche una spia incallita.
Se riuscite a spuntarle vi sentirete dire: "Ho detto la stessa cosa in modo diverso"!!!!  E' un partner da maneggiare con cautela, il suo passatempo preferito: saltare alla conclusione sbagliata. Sta sotto Mercurio, dio della discordia e dell'inganno. Figurativamente è simile ad una porta girevole ed è il segno favorito del tradimento.  
Come uomo è ambivalente, farà passare ad ogni partner la vita in preda a crisi di nervi, ma certo non si potrà dire che annoia.
Il Gemelli pensa che la vita sia un banchetto e solo gli idioti muoiono di fame!
Sono bravi scrittori, imitatori, venditori, artisti della truffa. Sarebbero anche spirituali ma non stanno zitti abbastanza da riuscire a meditare. 
Ogni loro evento è irresistibile, condiscono anche le banalità di dettagli fantasiosi e spesso noiosi.  Se fosse una droga sarebbe un'amfetamina.
Ha un talento speciale nel seminare zizzania anche se vuol passare da paciere e da "comprensivo"!!! Sensibile alle lusinge ed all'adulazione così che se qualcuno prersta orecchio alle loro macchinazioni, sono fregati cotti e mangiati perchè la furbizia è vinta dall'intelligente astuzia.
Si innamorano e si disamorano con facilità. In tutto lo Zodiaco non esiste altro segno che non siano capaci di menare per il naso.
Ridono in faccia al Toro scatenato e fanno venire l'ulcera alla Vergine. Grazie a loro l'Ariete vede rosso e la parlantina zittisce il Sagittario.
Sono in grado di sgonfiare quel pallone del Leone con una verità al fiele e spuntate le corna del Capricorno con la loro imperturbabilità.
Infilano Pesci, Cancro e Scorpione su uno spiedo e li servono a cena. Con i segni Acquario e Bilancia si intendono bene. 

Gemelli celebri

Boy George
Joan Collins
Ian Fleming
Che Guevara
Marchese De Sade
Angelina Jolie
Errol Flynn
Marilyn Monroe
Donald Trump

---------------------


----------



## Rebecca (1 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> CAPRICORNO
> 
> Saturno lo governa, e lui non ha una vita ma una carriera.
> Della capra ha la pulsione ossessiva, la metà pesce è la natura emotiva. Ma al contrario di altri segni non è un lacrimoso, e cerca di soffocare le le emozioni avendo per queste la considerazion che ha il lupo per gli agnelli.
> ...


... Grugno


----------



## Rebecca (1 Ottobre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> direi che le mie considerazioni nel testo sono alquanto chiare, no?


ma sei capricorno?


----------



## Rebecca (1 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> ...di astrosfigologia si parla rispondete a questo piccolo test se vi va:
> 
> *1)* Quale è tra questi il tuo colore preferito: rosso, nero, blu, verde o giallo?
> 
> ...


 
Rosso
R
Maggio
Nero
Grugno
California
Mare

Cosa ho vinto?


----------



## Grande82 (1 Ottobre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> ma sei capricorno?


della peggior specie!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	
































dai, mica ora non mi parli più!!!!!


----------



## Grande82 (1 Ottobre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Rosso
> R
> Maggio
> Nero
> ...


O cielo!!!!!
a quella del nome sentirai che botta!!!!


----------



## Grande82 (1 Ottobre 2007)

*bruja*

posso avere acquario?
Devo capire se mi ucciderà prima lui o lo farò da sola!
Grazie!!!


----------



## Bruja (1 Ottobre 2007)

*OK*



Grande82 ha detto:


> posso avere acquario?
> Devo capire se mi ucciderà prima lui o lo farò da sola!
> Grazie!!!


 
ACQUARIO

L'astrologia buonista lo descrive come idealista e originale, la verità è che ci troviamo di fronte ad un eccentrico sputasentenze che propone ideologie stravaganti!
E la personificazione dei figli dei fiori, degli hippies, della new age... Dopo lo Scorpione, l'Acquario è il segno che entra ed esce dalle cliniche psichiatriche più di qualunque altro segno.
L'espressione "disordine della personalità" è il suo humus caratteriale. 
Ha una personalità imprevedibile, lacerata dal bisogno di cambiamento e dalla voglia di stabilità.
E' perennemente scisso fra il desiderio di costringere il mondo a cambiare per creare una parvenza di anticonformismo, ed il timore di qualunque trasformazione.
L'Acquario è distaccato, poco passionale, ha paura di lasciarsi andare perchè teme che si percepiscano i suoi eterni dubbi.  Insegue il futuro e perde spesso il presente, scarseggia in autoanalisi e vive lo scisma: esprime giudizi profondi sugli altri ma non riesce a capire se stesso. Provate a contraddirlo sulle sue verità e rischierete di non vederlo più! Dimostrategli che è accecato dalle sue illusioni e lo vedrete franare su se stesso.
E' noto per la sua lingua tagliente, W.C.Field disse di Mae West (Leone) "sembra una Cleopatra immaginata da un idraulico"!!
A volte ha deliri di onnipotenza, oppure conduce una esistenza che rasenta la noia per anni, poi una sera esce per comprare le sigarette e non torna mai più!
E' il segno più presente nelle cause di "crudeltà mentale"...
Passatempo preferito, spararle chiare sul muso... la sua frase chiave: "resistere è inutile..."
Ha figurativamente le caviglie perennemente slogate per il troppo girare i tacchi e uscire di scena.... ama la platealità!!
Ha bisogno di spazio, reale e psicologico, fa beneficienza per sviluppare il suo senso di compassione... 
Lui non fallisce,. ha solo trovato una infinità di modi in cui la cosa non funziona...!!!
Quando Capricorno e Vergine cercano di infrangere i loro sogni, scatenano una bufera mirando alla loro insicurezza. Le osservazioni taglienti bloccano il Toro a metà della carica. I manipolatori Cancro e Pesci si disintegrano davanti alla loro sincerità molesta. L'abilità di ignorare freddamente il bisogno di controllo dello Scorpione lo manda in frenesia autodistruttiva.
Ariete e Sagittario si bruciano quando entrano in contatto con la sua personalità elettrica. Sconfigge il Leone con un paio di osservazioni sulla sua natura egocentrica. Gli altri segnio d'aria non si scontrano....
La filofofia è "l'onestà è la miglior politica" e la usano come uno stiletto!!
Per loro la casa è uno stato della mente, non un luogo specifico.... ama il pettegolezzo.  L'acquario se mira al vostro posto di lavoro, dirà semplicemente che può farlo meglio di voi e che sarebbe bene vi cominciaste a guardare in giro. oi andrà dal capo e sparlerà di voi, dando una descrizione dettagliata di come risanerebbe la situazione facendo notevoli economie per l'azienza! Disinnescatelo dicendo in giro che è convinto di aver visto un disco volante.......... 



Acquari noti

T.A- Edison
Eva Braun
Jack Lemmon
Lewis Carrol
E.T.
Rasputin
Ronald Reagan
Galileo Galilei
Charles Darwin
W.A. Mozart
Virginia Woolf


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> ACQUARIO
> 
> L'astrologia buonista lo descrive come idealista e originale, la verità è che ci troviamo di fronte ad un eccentrico sputasentenze che propone ideologie stravaganti!
> E la personificazione dei figli dei fiori, degli hippies, della new age... Dopo lo Scorpione, l'Acquario è il segno che entra ed esce dalle cliniche psichiatriche più di qualunque altro segno.
> ...


Trooooppoooo buonaaaa!!!!


----------



## Grande82 (2 Ottobre 2007)

*bruja*

Grazie!


----------

